# fLORASTOR- LAST HOPE?



## jerry (Jun 26, 2007)

i HAVE TRIED EVERYTHING- BUT NOT THIS. i FINALLY HAVE MY C UNDER CONTROL- MY MAIN PROBLEM IS GAS, GAS GAS. i WOULD LOVE TO BE ABLE TO EAT W/O THIS BEING SUCH A DOWNER= i DON'T EAT DAIRY, WHEAT, TAKE PRO BIOTICS, - I TRY TO AVOID VEGGIES- ALTHOUGH THEY ARE HEALTHY AND SO WHEN i DO HAVE THEM- WOW- IT IS BAD NEWS- I AM FINDING THAT ORANGES, OR BANANAS ARE BAD FOR ME TOO. I JUST AM AT THE END OF MY ROPE.I GUESS I AM AFAIRD THAT IF I TAKE THIS MY C WILL START AGAIN. ANY IDEAS?????


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi jerry







There seem to be quite a few users on this forum who are also 'C' and have received great relief from their gas problems with Florastor. If you do take it you should know fairly quickly (in about a week) whether it will give you good results. I felt relief from my gas and bloating the very next day I started it, by the end of the week I was feeling great. I feel if you are 'at the end of your rope' it can't hurt you to give it a good try. It's a yeast-based probiotic supplement so it should not hurt you in any way and if you don't feel any results from it then you can easily discontinue using it. The friendly yeast in Florastor colonize your GI track fairly quickly but they also die off quickly so if you stop using it it will be totally out of your system in less than a week.Good luck and hoping you feel better soon!


----------



## clack013 (Jul 6, 2007)

is this the only probiotic supplement that you are currently taking, or are you taking something in addition to this? I classify my IBS as IBS-D but because of incomplete bowel movements I guess it could be described as partially IBS-C or alternating. I want to try culturelle, but cannot decide between culturelle and florastor. Should I take them both?


----------

